# CHECK ENGINE LIGHT



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I recently bought a 98 Altima with a bad Engine, After replacing the engine from 93 and getting it run i notice the check engine light doesnt come on at all. I connected everything back and everything fitted properly.

What kan be wrong? Can it be a simple light bulb?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Make sure to use the original sensors and wiring harness from the old engine onto the new engine. Also make sure the ground connections are secure.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It could be the light bulb, though.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

All the connections are ok. We did use the same sensors. Everything fitted perfectly. Hopefully its just the bulb. I also noticed that the when you turn on the light the light for the gas doesnt come on. So it may be the bulb.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

After removing the cluster to check the bulb i noticed it was missing the defroster bulb. Since i haed spare bulbs i replace them. Now Everything works good


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you replaced an OBD II engine with an OBD I engine? The sensors are different.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

No, i used the original sensors from the 98 engine. I removed the sensors from the 93 and installed the ones from the 98 motor.


----------

